# Old employer not cancel my visa on purpose, should I report to labor?



## thinklink

Hi all, please help me with below: 

I have recently found a new job with Emirates and hence resigned from my old employer within my probation period. My resignation precedure is done according to the contract and they have approved it.

It has been more than 3 weeks now and I have been requesting them to cancel my visa with them and return my passport for many times but with no avail. Their attitude was awful and the communication with them was just not smooth at all. Everytime I called the office, the man who's responsible for this is either not there or giving me fake promises that he's gonna call me back, which never happened. I even went to the office 2 times to inquire, but they had me waiting very long time and in the end, again nothing happend. I am very crossed about their lack of professionalism and this nonsense attitude. My new employer is even now chasing me to cancel the visa.

I've been calling that man's mobile number for countless times but he's not answering!!!! 

What should I do now?

Please kindly advise.

Thank you!


----------



## Elphaba

Call the Ministry of Labour helpline 800 665


----------



## thinklink

Elphaba said:


> Call the Ministry of Labour helpline 800 665


Hi Elphaba, thanks for advice. I have called the helpline already and the advisor's asking me to post the letter of resignation letter to the company again and keep the receipt as a proof if I do lodge a complaint at a later stage. The thing is I have already submitted the resignation letter myself the day before I left and they have accepted it and provided me with a Letter of Acceptance of resignation as I requested. 

As far as I am concerned, if I am going to make a complaint about old company, it's gonna involve lots of hassle and time-consuming... which is not really what I want. But the company kept making promises to me and asking me to wait and call back again and again...

I am really upset...


----------



## Gavtek

Call the police and say he has stolen your passport and is trying to blackmail you.

Or get a chain and padlock, and lock the office door and say you will not unlock it until you have your passport.

Go guerrilla on the f**ker. He's not going to do anything until you make him think that you're not worth the hassle.


----------



## thinklink

Gavtek said:


> Call the police and say he has stolen your passport and is trying to blackmail you.
> 
> Or get a chain and padlock, and lock the office door and say you will not unlock it until you have your passport.
> 
> Go guerrilla on the f**ker. He's not going to do anything until you make him think that you're not worth the hassle.


hah! Gavtek, you suggestion made me laugh! It's a big (3000+) but one-man-show family business and they have these nonsense hierarchy thingy. ('Sir, Sir, Mr, Mr')

After hopelessly talking to the impotent people who weren't doing their job, I even approached to the Owner directly and you know what, he shouted at me saying 'you can't just walk in like this, you are not allowed to come in my office without prior appointment!' but i did explain to him politely and patiently... he said something to one guy in Arabic then I had no idea what was going on... That was 1 week ago... until now, nothing happens and the company representative's not answering my call! 

What a load of ****ers!


----------



## Gavtek

I was serious about calling the police. Let him explain to them why he has your passport.


----------



## indoMLA

Make copies of all the documents you have so things don't 'go missing' when you show them the proof. If you hand over originals, then you might have nothing since the police might be Arab as well and try to 'help' a fellow brother out... just saying.


----------



## thinklink

Just came back from the office for the 4th time.... before i went ther, i was very pissed off as the company represntive's not anseering my phone. So I sent a text message warning him that I will be reporting my case to the labour and make a complaint about it. You know what, this man's even telling me to report to the labour... and I will get back my passport!!! 
How ridiculous is that!
After that, a much more sensible British manager then explained to me in private that because of me interfering the Owner (the King), plus the fact that I left the comoany so sudden, the King has given instructions to the representative, but not HR department, to NOT do anything about my visa!!! So the representative can't do anything without the King's approval but only to 'waste my time' and talking ********!!!!

Goodness me! 

I am going to lodge a complaint to the labour tomorrow.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

thinklink said:


> Just came back from the office for the 4th time.... before i went ther, i was very pissed off as the company represntive's not anseering my phone. So I sent a text message warning him that I will be reporting my case to the labour and make a complaint about it. You know what, this man's even telling me to report to the labour... and I will get back my passport!!!
> How ridiculous is that!
> After that, a much more sensible British manager then explained to me in private that because of me interfering the Owner (the King), plus the fact that I left the comoany so sudden, the King has given instructions to the representative, but not HR department, to NOT do anything about my visa!!! So the representative can't do anything without the King's approval but only to 'waste my time' and talking ********!!!!
> 
> Goodness me!
> 
> I am going to lodge a complaint to the labour tomorrow.


Goodness! There are some crazy people in this country. They think because you work for them, you belong to them or something. I say go all the way with the labour dept and make it as inconvenient for them as they have made it for you!


----------



## thinklink

Apparently they are not concerned at all about me making a complaint about my case...they're even encouraged me to do so....

it's just i wasted past 3 weeks time in believing that they would be doing their job to get my visa cancelled. (Which they assured me 110%)


----------



## Tropicana

lafani said:


> They think because you work for them, you belong to them or something.


I learned that many ways; one of them was when i met a person without a driving license because his employer did not want him to drive.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Tropicana said:


> I learned that many ways; one of them was when i met a person without a driving license because his employer did not want him to drive.


What the felafel!?!


----------



## saharawy

Oh, good luck! Please let us know what will happen!! Emirates is a semi gov company and they deal with DNDR not MOL why not to approach EMIRATES for help?!
Allll the best of luck. They cant for sure hold your passport! This is against the law!!!


----------



## saharawy

Please if I may request you to be careful and don't go to the office alone. Also never to threat them cause you don't need trouble as they are the ones who could make up stories here and call the police.
Ask at MOL they will request you to file a compliant then in two weeks times they call both parties for a meeting which is to sort out things amicably. If this is not going to work they send the case to court!! In three days times court to announce first meeting and ask if you have any supporting evidence. They will give your previous employer the chance to submit their claim then the verdict will take place after that!!
All the best of luck. And hope this nightmare will end peacefully.


----------



## thinklink

saharawy said:


> Please if I may request you to be careful and don't go to the office alone. Also never to threat them cause you don't need trouble as they are the ones who could make up stories here and call the police.
> Ask at MOL they will request you to file a compliant then in two weeks times they call both parties for a meeting which is to sort out things amicably. If this is not going to work they send the case to court!! In three days times court to announce first meeting and ask if you have any supporting evidence. They will give your previous employer the chance to submit their claim then the verdict will take place after that!!
> All the best of luck. And hope this nightmare will end peacefully. * **


Thanks for the advice. I didn't threat them but I've been very careful and polite during the process. I also said to them that I don't want the hassle of having to involve the MOL as it's time-consuming for both parties. I don't want trouble at all but only hope that they cancel my visa and return my passport, which is their job and my right.

Is the compliant precedure going take that long? If so, I don't want to file a complaint. I just want Labour to help me to contact the company and push them.


----------



## thinklink

saharawy said:


> Oh, good luck! Please let us know what will happen!! Emirates is a semi gov company and they deal with DNDR not MOL why not to approach EMIRATES for help?!
> Allll the best of luck. They cant for sure hold your passport! This is against the law!!!


I have asked Emirates to help me but here is answer from them:

"thank you for letting us know of the delay but unfortunately there is nothing we can do to help you get the cancelation. So please do ensure that you get it sorted as soon as possible we will only be able to give time till the end of this week'


----------



## saharawy

I see!!! Then the only way is to check an MOL advisor and evaluate the steps after that!!
How about if you just go to police station and tell them that you want their advise on what to do?
I truly feel for you! This is soooo unfair&#55357;&#56854;


----------



## girlaussie

Hi

Truly understand your situation and it's upsetting, I would suggest no point going to Police or Labor dept as they definitely gonna support 'their brother' and make your case more difficult. Stay cool & calm, go to your previous company, speak to Mr King (as it's a one man show) try and convey your concerns to him politely, no matter how rudely he behaves you stay cool, only pretend as you are really apologetic and request for passport/visa cancellation. Don't leave till you get positive reply. Once you got your passport then proceed for legal action if you like. 

Aussie Girl


----------



## thinklink

Just came back from the MOL this morning after very long waiting. To start with, I have to go to the Typing Centre to ask them to issue a letter in Arabic, which I paid 70 AED, and then went to the first floor to get called for several time. The process went quite smooth but not much information was provided. 
In the end, they asked me why I left within probation, I would get a one year ban etc but I explained to them that I got a new job with Emirates and they will handle visa for me, then they didn't say anything. They also gave me a letter in Arabic and asked me to make a copy and present it to the old company. I was told to go MOL again tomorrow morning 9am with the letter and people from old company will also be there.

I went to the old company later to give them the copy and they assued me that they will be there as this is an order from MOL.

Anyway, let's see what will happen. I just hope this nightmare will end up soon.


----------



## saharawy

All the best of luck!! Kindly let us know what will happen today!


----------



## thinklink

hello folks, just to update you all that things eventually went well for me after I lodged a compliant at MOL. Right after I got the letter from MOL and gave a copy to the employer, the company cancelled my visa/labor card without any hassle the next day. I then collected the cancellation letter and informed new employer who then applied for new visa for me. I just received my new visa yesterday, which only took 1 day for new employer to process and was able to get back my passport the same day. Old employer was holding it and would only release it until I either show them a new visa or exit the country. Once I showed them the new visa, they returned my passport and I was very happy. I said 'Goodbye, XX, I wish you best of luck', the said the same to me, and then I left with elegance. It's all life experience, innit?

Looking forward to starting with my new job and hoping it's gonna lead to something exciting.


----------



## saraswat

good for you.. congratulations.. 

p.s: try and keep your passport with you this time around...


----------



## thinklink

saraswat said:


> good for you.. congratulations..
> 
> p.s: try and keep your passport with you this time around...


I shouldn't think new employer will keep my passport, otherwise, it's gonna be difficult for me to avail the travel benefits


----------



## ishlibidish

hi,

we had the same situation. I was cancelled last april 15 and got a new employer already. Unfortunately, my former employer refused to give my passport even if I presented him my pink visa already. He's giving me and my new employer too much headache.


----------



## thinklink

ishlibidish said:


> hi,
> 
> we had the same situation. I was cancelled last april 15 and got a new employer already. Unfortunately, my former employer refused to give my passport even if I presented him my pink visa already. He's giving me and my new employer too much headache.


Sorry to hear that! how is it with you now? Hope all is sorted..


----------

